
NASA launching spacecraft to explore beyond our solar system - allanberger
https://www.facebook.com/NASA/videos/10156185319831772/
======
allanberger
NASA launching a planet researching spacecraft to search for worlds beyond our
solar system that orbit other stars. The exoplanet survey satellite is called
„TESS“. It shall scan nearly the entire sky to discover planets around the
closest and brightest stars.

